# Berkshire Comm. Coll. ISO IV



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institution Security Officer IV*
Berkshire Community College 
in Pittsfield, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* 44,390.06 USD Per Year
*Posted:* 02/04/2022
*Application Due:* 02/14/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Description:
GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES: *Provide support to the Director of Safety & Security in supervising, protecting and safeguarding the campus in applying appropriate safety and security protocols while maintaining accurate departmental records. In exceptional circumstances; the incumbent may also be require to make periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conduct surveillance of assigned areas; determine the extent of violations and take appropriate action; take steps to remedy or control emergency situations; prepare and review a variety of information-gathering forms and reports; inspect fire-fighting and other safety apparatus; provide direction and general information to the public; and perform related work as required. The incumbent will have core hours of 8a - 4p.
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED: *The incumbent will receive general supervision from the Director of Safety and Security who will provide policy guidance, assign work and review performance through reports and conferences for adherence to general policy.
*SUPERVISION EXERCISED:* The incumbent at this position will supervise six Contract Security Officers (in conjunction with Director of Security & Security).
*DETAILED STATEMENT OF DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:Safety & Security*

Actively monitor the operations of and activities within the Campus including, but not limited to, the performance and state of the CCTV equipment and alert systems (i.e., fire alarm systems, intrusion detection systems, and access control systems)
Monitor and advise appropriate College administrators and/or campus employees and students about traffic problems (i.e. accidents), weather conditions, construction areas, and other types of hazards.
Complete activity/incidents reports as necessary.
Maintain database for campus Safety Data Sheets (SDS).
Supervise and oversee the daily functions and responsibilities of all Contract Security Officers.
Participate in Contract Security Officers shift turnover meetings to assure a clear understanding of the workload and daily/weekly expectations including but not limited to preparing work and running schedules as well as monitoring personnel or equipment locations
Maintain inventory database of all campus communication equipment (radios).
In Conjunction with the Director of Safety & Security:
serve as a liaison with contracted Security Officers assigned to the College in order to ensure compliance with provisions of the contract;
maintain logs and files to ensure contracted Security Officers receive the proper initial and yearly trainings;
ensure compliance in OSHA, MA Department of Labor Standards, and Clery Act Regulations including maintenance of Daily Crime Log;
coordinate and participate in various trainings to the Campus community related to safety and security policies and procedures and coordinate drills and exercises as required by the Emergency Response and Evacuation plan, by law, or when necessary;
assist in the removal of hazardous waste on campus.

Designated as a Campus Security Authority (CSA)
Designated as Essential Personnel during site emergencies.
Records Maintenance
Create, process, and maintain departmental files/records including but not limited to departmental expenses, inventory, and customer requests.
Maintain and submit work order records including but not limited to, fire extinguisher checks, handicap door checks, campus signage requests, exterior lighting checks, emergency phone checks, first aid inventory checks.
Process campus parking violations and maintain appropriate files.
Any other duties assigned by the Director of Safety and Security.
Campus Communications
Responsible for overseeing all communications within specified areas.
Participate in various campus meetings and serve on campus committees as appropriate.
*Requirements:
QUALIFICATIONS REQUIRED AT HIRE*

Ability to follow oral and written instructions.
Ability to communicate effectively in oral and written expression.
Ability to write concisely, to express thoughts clearly and develop ideas in logical order
Ability to exercise sound judgment.
Ability to make decisions and act quickly in emergency and dangerous situations.
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to deal tactfully with others who might be under physical and/or emotional stress.
Ability to establish and maintain harmonious working relationships with others.
Ability to establish rapport with persons from different ethnic, cultural and/or economic backgrounds.
Ability to understand, explain and apply the provisions of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, specifications, standards and guidelines governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information.
Ability to accurately record information and prepare general reports.
Ability to assemble items of information in accordance with established procedures.
Ability to maintain accurate records.
Ability to read and interpret such documents as maps, charts, building plans, etc.
Ability to adapt to varying work situations.
Ability to operate a motor vehicle.
Ability to use of Microsoft Office, especially Excel and Word, to effectively manage data.
Ability to determine the proper format and procedure for assembling items of information.
Ability to effectively use emerging technologies.
Ability to work independently
Knowledge of the standard methods and techniques of crowd management.
Knowledge of the standard methods for collecting, identifying and preserving evidence.
Ability to coordinate the efforts of others in accomplishing assigned work objectives.
Ability to supervise, including planning and assigning work according to the nature of the job to be accomplished, the capabilities of subordinates and available resources; controlling work through periodic reviews and/or evaluations; determining subordinates' training needs and providing or arranging for such training; motivating subordinates to work effectively; determining the need for disciplinary action and either recommending or initiating disciplinary action.
*QUALIFICATIONS ACQUIRED ON THE JOB*

Knowledge of the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, specifications, standards, and guidelines governing assigned unit activities.
Knowledge of the geographic composition of the campus.
Knowledge of the types and uses of fire protection equipment such as fire alarms and sprinkler systems on campus.
Knowledge of the types and uses of access control and video management systems police protective alarm systems of the assigned agency.
Knowledge of the standard procedures followed in operating mobile and/or fixed radio communications equipment.
Knowledge of the terminology, codes and standard abbreviations used in connection with radio communication.
Knowledge of the types and uses of agency forms.
Knowledge of the methods and procedures followed in the security of buildings and property.
Knowledge of the methods and techniques of vehicular and pedestrian traffic control.
Knowledge of the methods of general report writing.
Knowledge of the principles, practices and techniques of supervision.
Completion of National Incident Management System (NIMS) / ICS training.
Completion of Management of Aggressive Behavior (MOAB) certification (or equivalent).
Completion of various other safety and security related training programs.
*MINIMUM ENTRANCE REQUIREMENTS*
Applicants must have at least (A) two years of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as the major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below:
*Substitutions:*I. An Associate's degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for a maximum of one year of the required experience.*
II. A Bachelor's degree or higher with a major in police science, law enforcement, or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience.*
*Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.
*LICENSE AND/OR CERTIFICATION REQUIREMENTS*

Massachusetts 1st Responder certification (or ability to successfully complete such certification after hire).
*Additional Information:*

*Source of Funding:* State Funded
*Salary: *$44,390.06/year; Full-time; Benefited
*Union: *AFSCME
*Supervisor: *Director of Safety and Security
*Area of Assignment:* Safety and Security
*Effective Date: *March 2022
Massachusetts Class Specifications for the Institution Security Officer series are available on the Massachusetts Department of Higher Education Website.
Pursuant to the Clery Act of 1990 a copy of Berkshire Community College's security report is available on the BCC Website.
*Application Instructions:*
To apply, submit your cover letter and resume by visiting the Berkshire Community College Job Board.
*Closing Date:* 02/14/2022.
*About Berkshire Community College:*
Berkshire Community College (BCC) has the distinction of being the first community college established in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Nestled in the scenic Berkshire Hills, our nearly 2,000 students have access to a wide range of career and transfer programs on our newly renovated campus. Occupying a scenic 180-acre property, just minutes from downtown Pittsfield, Massachusetts, BCC provides students from a broad range of cultural and socioeconomic backgrounds with an intimate learning environment, small class sizes, and much opportunity for interaction with faculty. Berkshire County was home to many forward-thinking historic figures including, W.E.B. DuBois, Susan B. Anthony, and Elizabeth (Mumbet) Freeman, all of whom were pioneers of social justice. The Berkshires contain


----------

